# Has Fox News Finally Decided to Swing Left?



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Seems to me that Fox has finally decided if you can't beat them, join them. You have to go to conservative radio or websites, but seems the big story SHOULD be Obama's and his goons collecting and passing information to almost anyone who desires it, which is a violation of the law plain and simple Declassified memos show FBI illegally shared spy data on Americans with private parties | Circa News - Learn. Think. Do. Try to find it anywhere on major news media, Including Fox news, nada.
Seems to me, Fox has joined the Trump and the Russians fairytale, even though after all this time, if you read, nothing illegal has been show or perhaps even suspected. But all the major news keep plastering it, like the second coming of Christ.
And since we are speaking of stories, lest not forget the Clintons and the dead bodies novel, nobody's gonna touch that I promise you.
Fox news, I thought we had at least one major new network, guess you decided to run with the sheep.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fox News has always had a leftist group but the conservative right was able to prevail in most instances. Now that Ailes and Murdock Sr are gone, the proggressives will show their real colors and overwhelm the conservatives at Fox News.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FNC has done its part in overlooking what should be news.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What do you think the campaign against O'Riley, and now Hannity is about?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think FOXNEWS new its days were numbered when Trump won, Megan left, Bill left and the short lady left. After all, its just a business.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Fox News has always had a leftist group but the conservative right was able to prevail in most instances. Now that Ailes and Murdock Sr are gone, the proggressives will show their real colors and overwhelm the conservatives at Fox News.


Pretty sure you're correct Slippy, I've been noticing it for awhile, getting more sure everyday. Fox will soon be another CNN, ABC, CBS......ECT


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Pretty sure your correct Slippy, I've been noticing it for awhile, getting more sure everyday. Fox will soon be another CNN, ABC, CBS......ECT


After Ailes was let go, Murdoch retired. His sons took over the reigns. They are both married to Hillary supporters. When they were able to take down Ailes they way they did, they went after O'Reilly they same way. When that worked too then they decided to after Hannity with the same issue. The problem they ran into was Hannity saw the writing on the wall and decided to fight from the very beginning. Did you notice how soon they backed off of him? So, they will need to use another tactic. Watch for it.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Fox has never been truly conservative, more like a centeral "appearance". Their attitude is and always has been, "where else are they gonna go?" Now that the sons are taking over it's going to get worse.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There has in my opinion been a swing from the middle to the left with fox. Fox was never right let alone far right in my opinion. They just had more right opinion where others had none.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Fox has never been truly conservative, more like a centeral "appearance". Their attitude is and always has been, "where else are they gonna go?" Now that the sons are taking over it's going to get worse.


And I'll bet Shepard Smith is quivering with excitement.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

FOX has always killed it where ratings are concerned. However, the other day they finished in last place for the first time EVER. I have always thought the majority of mainstream media knowingly puts their agenda over the corporate bottom line. And now it appears FOX is positioning itself to do the same. 


I can somewhat understand some rank n file employees, on-air personalities etc. putting their left wing ideology above the financial bottom line of the company they work for. But why do the corporations that own these networks allow it, it is after all a business? That is what's baffling to me.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I've been paying probably more attention than most to the industry we call the news over the last 10-15 years.

After all that time, I still can't figure out why it behooves.....Rachel Maddow, Matt Lauer, Dan Rather, Tom Brokaw, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc........

....to be so socially/communistic in there views.

God...I used to listen to Brokaw 25 years ago and respected him. 

One of us got stupid.

I can see the politicians...

What's in it for liberal media folks who celebrate bad behavior whether it's black or muslim (anything but white)

Don't they realize they will be the very first targets if the muslims have their way?

I am at a loss.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> I've been paying probably more attention than most to the industry we call the news over the last 10-15 years.
> 
> After all that time, I still can't figure out why it behooves.....Rachel Maddow, Matt Lauer, Dan Rather, Tom Brokaw, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc........
> 
> ...


The enemy of my enemy is my friend. This is how they see it. They are so engrossed in their ideology that they don't look closely at what the ideology of the wanted ally is.

I love the signs at protests stating LGBT stands with islam. :vs_lol: They really have no clue.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There has always been more sheep than sheepdogs. With Hollywood, NY's tv, all the "celebrities", main stream media, lest us not forget our education system, telling everyone how they should act, feel. and think. There has always been those who allow themselves to be lead by the nose, and those who think and decide for themselves.
it's all IMO, the Left trying to lead the us into the NWO, there are a lot of countries, if not there, are mighty close. America, a little harder nut to crack, but they're working on it. 
When the UN is in full control, when they UN makes the laws for the world, and has the only army to see that they are obeyed, then we'll be getting close to where the left wants us to be.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Maybe Fox wouldn't have to swing left if we didn't have such an absolute embarrassment in the White House.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Maybe FOX shouldn't swing left regardless who is in the White house!!
Maybe if the rinos in senate and house would do their jobs, the President would not matter!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Armed Iowa said:


> Maybe Fox wouldn't have to swing left if we didn't have such an absolute embarrassment in the White House.


Exactly how is Trump an embarrassment? Because he doesn't play follow the leader like everyone else in DC? Or perhaps he doesn't care to be politically correct and throw the doors open to any and all immigrants like Germany, France, Sweden, and UK? Hows that working out for them?
Or is he just an embarrassment because he is someone who is actually trying to do what he promised in his campaign?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Armed Iowa said:


> Maybe Fox wouldn't have to swing left if we didn't have such an absolute embarrassment in the White House.


Did you know he stopped the Obama phone program? :vs_shocked:

I can't believe he still wants to get rid of undocumented people! How shocking! No wonder your embarrassed.


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Can't stand Fox, CNN or any of the other MSM outlets.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I think I've said this before, but I quit watching FOX (can't stand Shep and his lefty/pc soapbox) and watch FOX Business or OAN. OAN seems to lean a bit to the right.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ideology is a driving force in humans, everybody has one, and it can supersede good sense, look at Communism. There are still people who cling to the hope that it will save them and the World.

Fox may have lost its way, and adopted a more palpable ideology, in order to get lunatics off its back. The government has been a constant weight on their shoulders too, I can assure you of that.

And that is another reason to change, the pressure and weight that is being exerted on Fox is huge. But in the end, it is inexcusable to cave in to pressure; it is tantamount to surrender.

Circling back to Communism, do not think that the war in America is not Socialism vs Freedom, and it is serious. Fox News has felt the weight of those savages, and it is caving in to demands.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I like Tucker Carlson, he seems a good sort.


----------

